# Arbeitsvolumen voll



## Andre267 (9. November 2013)

*[Erledigt] Arbeitsvolumen voll*

Schönen guten Tag,

ich habe derzeit das Problem, das mein Arbeitsvolumen von Photoshop voll ist und ich nicht weiß wo das liegt und auch so kaum was frei machen kann.
Photoshop starten kann ich ja auch nicht mehr gerade weil das Volumen voll ist...
Kann mir jemand verraten was ich da machen kann?


----------



## sheel (9. November 2013)

Hi

wie voll sind RAM und Festplatte (die Partition, wo PS installiert ist)?


----------



## Andre267 (9. November 2013)

Von 8GB Ram sind 2,50 ständig ausgelastet.
Die Partition wo PS installiert ist hat noch 82GB von 371GB.
Ich habe glaube ich die Patiton wo PS die Auslagerungsdateien hin geschrieben hat eingeschränkt in dem ich gestern oder vorgestern die Auslagerungsdateien von Windows noch da hin gemacht habe.

Das habe ich auch mal zur Probe wieder rückgängig gemacht, aber es wollte nicht gehen. (selbe Meldung wie ehh und je)...


----------



## Sneer (9. November 2013)

Du kannst im Taskmanager mal nach der Datei "dllhost.exe" in den Prozessen suchen und beenden, falls sie auffallend viel RAM verwendet. Oder einfach ein Frühjahrsputz machen  und die Festplatte aufräumen, defragmentieren, auf Fehler überprüfen, Systemstart-Programme prüfen etc.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. November 2013)

Hi,
in PS kannst du wenn das auftaucht und du z.B. nicht mehr abspeichern kannst auch über „Bearbeiten>Entleeren“ verschiedene zwischengespeicherte Bereiche von PS leeren. Hilft leider aber nur bedingt wenig da PS halt einen recht großen Speicher auf der Festplatte benötigt. Dein RAM wird wohl weniger das Problem sein.
Auch wenn du noch 82GB frei hast kann es ja sein das diese während PS läuft voll gefüllt werden.
Grundsätzlich sollte man wenn man oft und auch mit großen PS Daten arbeitet PS eine eigene Partition einrichten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Andre267 (9. November 2013)

Hat sich erledigt...
Ich habe die Auslagerungsdateien von Windows noch mal aus gemacht die partition formatiert und zack es läuft wieder. 

Danke für eure Hilfe Jungs.
Ihr seit gute Menschen.


----------

